

Decentralizing Identity - elie_CH
http://continuations.com/post/79187457919/decentralizing-identity

======
ajbetteridge
Ok, so let's move from a centralised identity (say email) that some people
control themselves while the rest majority a big corporate to do it for them,
to a distributed identity (that far less people will understand than email)
where some people control their own data but the majority will use a third
party (like the same set of big corps) to do it for them. Where's the
advantage in this distributed system again?

